# What is a fashion accessory...



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 5, 2020)

for which you will not pay the big bucks?  

I prefer buying good quality handbags and shoes but there's no point for me in spending lots of $$ on sunglasses

I too prone to set them down and forget them, drop them or sit on them!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 5, 2020)

*I  am one who really is not much for paying lots of money for clothes or fashion.  I buy the majority of my clothes at Walmart.  Though, because I like a good, solid, comfortable shoe, I go with New Balance.  

So, I choose not to pay big bucks for much.  Quality is important..even when I am shopping Walmart, but I am not fussy*


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm with you, CS, on the mega-bucks designer sunglasses.  Sunglasses and umbrellas are the things I've left strewn on five continents.  I hope _somebody_ got to enjoy them.   

I will pay for good shoes. Not "designer" shoes, just comfortable sturdy shoes. 

 I won't pay for designer purses.  I'm still using the backpack/purse I got at Ross for $19 at least five years ago.  

Since I do a large amount of my purchasing at resale stores, I do have some "designer" clothes.  I just didn't pay "designer" prices for them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2020)

Clothes, jewelry, hand bags because I had a few good ones and they lasted forever. I was sick of looking at them. Make up if you want to call that an accessory.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> for which you will not pay the big bucks?
> 
> I prefer buying good quality handbags and shoes but there's no point for me in spending lots of $$ on sunglasses
> 
> I too prone to set them down and forget them, drop them or sit on them!


I won't pay the big bucks for anything, I am on a fixed income and low income.  I buy my purses for about $10.00 each and have even got compliments on them


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2020)

I pay for very good quality footwear... but I buy my bags on the continent and get great leather and styles , for a fraction of the price of a fashion bag here in London..

I am one who won't cut back on the price of sunglasses, because I wear prescription sunglasses so I get the best quality I can afford... 

I don't pay designer prices for clothing but I buy good quality stuff in the sales... 

I won't spned £££'s on nails and pedicures..

I get my nails done at the salon about twice a year now I'm retired... and in between do them myself, and never have Gel  nails now that I don't work outside of the house , so I paint them myself...... , and equally I don't spend fortunes on my hair either. It get trimmed every  8 weeks or so...  and if I want colour in it I do it myself or I go to the hairdressing training college where it costs a fraction of the salon price...


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

*I don't care to spend a lot of money buying things for myself. I don't need brand names. If I need something or like something I buy it. My husband calls me cheap because I rather buy things for others then for myself.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I don't care to spend a lot of money buying things for myself. I don't need brand names. If I need something or like something I buy it. My husband calls me cheap because I rather buy things for others then for myself.*


You have such a big heart to share with others as you do.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> You have such a big heart to share with others as you do.


*
Thank you Ruthanne,but it's just the way I was raised. Also right before my wedding my Husband to be got drafted.So from the beginning of our marriage we didn't have much money. He didn't want me to work so money was short.I learned then that material things didn't matter to me*.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Thank you Ruthanne,but it's just the way I was raised. Also right before my wedding my Husband to be got drafted.So from the beginning of our marriage we didn't have much money. He didn't want me to work so money was short.I learned then that material things didn't matter to me*.


That's the way I was raised too.  And it sounds like the kind of life that I have lived too.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 3, 2020)

Hair...

I do it myself. No chemicals or color. Every couple months I go to the beauty/hair college or a discount hair cut place for a trim. They do a great job and I tip them VERY generously.

(I spent a fortune on my hair in the 80s...dumb)


----------



## peppermint (Mar 3, 2020)

Sounds like our marriage, Sassy....At the time we were married, my first baby came a year later....We didn't want to live with our parents..
Tried to be independent....Hubby worked in a jewelry store....One day we went to the Bakery...I was pregnant, even though we didn't
have much, my husband took me to the Bakery....to have my crumb cake....He paid for the cake....and when we went home he noticed
all of his money was gone....He probably missed his pocket...It was his 50 dollar's for 2 weeks where he worked....So we had no money..
He was stubborn when I asked him to loan money from his mom....It took a whole week to ask his Mom for 50 dollars....When my Mom
found out she gave us another 50 dollars....I still remember!!!  You are so right, Sassy, It didn't matter....We got along....
Especially we were blessed with great parents.....(By the way, we went back to the Bakery the next day and they had no idea about
any money…..)


----------



## Marlene (Mar 3, 2020)

I do pay for quality shoes, especially good dance shoes and hiking shoes. On the other hand, I get a lot of designer clothes and great leather handbags at our consignment shop, so no need to spend much there.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 4, 2020)

Marlene said:


> I do pay for quality shoes, especially good dance shoes and hiking shoes. On the other hand, I get a lot of designer clothes and great leather handbags at our consignment shop, so no need to spend much there.


Good hiking boots are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Marlene (Mar 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Good hiking boots are worth their weight in gold!


I agree.  I have both hiking shoes (Columbia) and hiking boots (scarpa).  And so are good dancing shoes if you are a serious dancer.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 4, 2020)

Marlene said:


> I agree.  I have both hiking shoes (Columbia) and hiking boots (scarpa).  And so are good dancing shoes if you are a serious dancer.



Me and dancing, …. I am definitely only a so-so dancer, at best. Although I used to think I was reasonable good after a couple of beers.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 4, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Me and dancing, …. I am definitely only a so-so dancer, at best. Although I used to think I was reasonable good after a couple of beers.


Ha, ha, most people do.   I was in a dance troupe for many years, and no beers allowed until AFTER the dancing    I'm the "lady in red" which was my "tag" at all the dance festivals.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2020)

I also don't hold back on spending on shoes, as I have a bunion and high arches. Usually, I buy Naturalizer shoes and boots as they're the most comfortable.

Clothes, I try to buy decent quality, but on sale.

Handbags, my daughter insists on me having high quality .. which doesn't matter that much to me - so, she gives me handbags for birthday/xmas.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 5, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Ha, ha, most people do.   I was in a dance troupe for many years, and no beers allowed until AFTER the dancing    I'm the "lady in red" which was my "tag" at all the dance festivals.View attachment 94044


That Lady in Red is "Working It." What kind of dance was it?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That Lady in Red is "Working It." What kind of dance was it?


Is that step-dancing?


----------



## Marlene (Mar 5, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That Lady in Red is "Working It." What kind of dance was it?


We were doing a combination of old style Appalachian clogging and flatfooting.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 6, 2020)

Most everything. I have paid a bit more than I wanted to for skin care products, but that is after trying all the cheap ones first (that I threw out). I have a low income also so I follow a strict budget. If there is something that costs more, I will put it in my budget so I can buy it. Like glasses which I just bought yesterday.


----------



## Lee (Mar 6, 2020)

Since I sew most of my clothes I do buy higher end fabric because after spending the time making something I do want it to last.

Hair .... Walmart, alternate same  2 stylists, big tip

Nails, done by me

Jeans and sweaters from the thrift store

Shoes are always new and good quality


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Mar 6, 2020)

I can't remember the last time I bought anything NOT on sale or used.  I am a very thrifty shopper.  I shop deals, sales, clearance, etc.  But that doesn't mean I sacrifice quality, it just often takes me longer to find what I want.  

The only thing I pay full price for is dance shoes.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 6, 2020)

*'What is a fashion accessory...'*

Something not needed but you have a fancy for

For me it's the fob on my key ring

I don't need it, but it's a paracord gift from a friend down the path from the cabin



Needless to say.....I'm not into fashion much


----------



## JaniceM (Mar 6, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *'What is a fashion accessory...'*
> 
> Something not needed but you have a fancy for
> 
> ...



That looks like a freebie I got from Marlboro awhile back  
(my comment wasn't meant to be a jab!!)


----------



## Llynn (Mar 6, 2020)

Wide suspenders without paint splashes on them.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 6, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That looks like a freebie I got from Marlboro awhile back
> (my comment wasn't meant to be a jab!!)


Interesting

Naw, my buddy makes and sells 'em locally
He wanted to make me a much larger one, but told him I wouldn't use it
I don't really 'use' this one, but it's there


----------



## charry (Mar 6, 2020)

I never buy sale stuff.....theres always something missing , or torn....
i spend alot on  my hair , .....
i wear josef siebel boots, which are very expensive but so comfy, as i walk alot, indoors and outdoors.....i like designer jeans ....levis, wranglers....


----------



## chic (Mar 8, 2020)

I like good quality everything, but spend the most on coats, handbags and SHOES! I really need quality shoes for foot, ankle and knee issues & there is a difference in quality shoes.

I don't spend big bucks on sunglasses. I have a pair of Prada knockoffs, but you probably couldn't tell the diff. My nails and toenails I do myself though I don't consider fingernails and toenails a fashion accessory but some will go to a spa for those things and I won't. I don't buy designer makeup either. Just drugstore stuff. If you know how to use it, it will look just as professional. 

My eye cream is another matter. I found one that is great. It eliminates bagginess and dark shadows and brightens beautifully. It's been a go to product since I found it 2 years ago.


----------

